# Favorite Judo Video?



## Patrick Skerry (Oct 4, 2004)

What's your favorite Judo video (or DVD?)?

I loved the 1001 Ippons and X-Treme Judo videos.

And I love the 2004 Athens Olympics on DVD!


----------



## Aaron Little (Oct 8, 2004)

I am a big fan of the Judo for BJJ DVD but then again I am biased since I produced it.


----------



## wadokai_indo (Oct 8, 2004)

I like the official Kodokan NAGEWAZA video.. good, detailed, with examples on how to use the techniques in competition, and even some clips from actual competitions.. and some throws even have historical footages of it, such as Yama Arashi..I highly recommend this video to anyone intersted in Judo, Sambo or Jujutsu..


----------



## ace (Oct 22, 2004)

Neil Adams Modern Competitive Judo.
Mike Swains Newaza 1-4 are great to.
101 Judo Throws & 101 Ippons


----------



## Steve Scott (Oct 23, 2004)

John Saylor recently released a DVD of me teaching juji gatame at the Spring Shingitai training camp in Ohio.   It's a pretty complete study of juji gatame actually.  If you want information on it, go to John Saylor's web site at www.johnsaylor-sja.com.
I've done a lot of clinics on juji gatame through the years and, while I don't move as well as I used to, my athletes in the video helped me quite a bit.
Steve Scott


----------



## dosandojang (Nov 23, 2004)

Jeon and Koga!


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Nov 23, 2004)

Give this site a gander:

http://www.hkjudo.com/judo_cm/saison_vcd.zip

double-click on: saison_vcd


----------



## dosandojang (Nov 24, 2004)

Nice! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Ken H (Jan 12, 2005)

Ippon Prod.-  Advanced Judo Tachi-Waza

Pretty short and sometimes over-repetitive, but has some awesome combinations and rarely seen variations of throws!

-Ken


----------



## Kirby Minor (Jan 13, 2005)

I like Neil Adam's "Gokyo"-comprehensive look at the 40 common throws and nice tournament footage of each.


----------



## judokapont (Jan 13, 2005)

Its gotta be for Koga a new wind on fighting films its the bomb! the best bit is koga verses the big men! well untill fat boy ogawa sits on him!


----------

